# Default Monitor bei Ubuntu 9.10 einstellen



## KennyKiller (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
Ich habe 2 Monitore(17Zoll(VGA)+Fernseher 42Zoll(HDMI) an meinen PC angeschlossen, aus welchem Grund auch immer, ist der Fernseher immer der Default Monitor, ich möchte den Default aber auf dem 17Zoll haben, hab jetzt schon 3Stunden rumprobiert aber hab keine Lösung gefunden. Hab schon im Anzeigen Menü rumgesucht, im Catalyst Kontrollcenter, ein paar Sachen mit der xorg.conf probiert... 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...
System
Ubuntu 9.10
PIV 2,8Ghz
2GB DDR1
Ati Radeon 3450 AGP(mit HDMI)


----------



## Bauer87 (11. Dezember 2009)

Zumindest der Anzeige-Dialog geht offenbar davon aus, dass der große Monitor der primäre ist.

Für die xorg.conf steht in den man-pages („man xorg.conf“ in den Terminal eingeben):





> Screen  screen-num "screen-id" position-information
> 
> One of these entries must be given for each screen being used in a  session.  The screen-id field is mandatory, and specifies the Screen  section  being  referenced.   The  screen-num  field  is optional,  and  may  be  used  to  specify  the screen number in multi-head configurations.  When  this  field  is  omitted,  the screens  will  be numbered in the order that they are listed in. The numbering starts from 0, and must be consecutive.  The position-information  field  describes  the way multiple screens are positioned.


----------



## k-b (20. Dezember 2009)

Poste mal deine xorg.conf, dann kann man evtl. helfen. Da steht in irgend einer Section LeftOf und RightOf bei der Angabe der Screens..


----------



## Nugget100 (20. Dezember 2009)

Falls beide Monitore über DVI Anschlüsse an deiner Grafikkarte hängen ,probiere es spaßeshalber mal aus die Anschlüsse zu wechseln. Also wo dein 17 Zoll drannhängt deinen 42 Zoll anzuschließen und wo dein 42 Zoll war deinen Monitor mit 17 Zoll. Wenn aber  der 42 Zoll an HDMI angeschlossen wird kannst das natürlich vergessen  .


----------

